# Smu de mba



## shivendrachoubey (Feb 22, 2016)

Hello all,

I did my MBA from SMU DE in the year 2013-15. I want to know if WES still rejects SMU credentials. Can i use ICAS? I need urgent help as i want to start the process asap however i am not sure if my masters degree would be accepted by WES. Please help!


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

shivendrachoubey said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I did my MBA from SMU DE in the year 2013-15. I want to know if WES still rejects SMU credentials. Can i use ICAS? I need urgent help as i want to start the process asap however i am not sure if my masters degree would be accepted by WES. Please help!


Have you even consulted the CIC website to see if ICAS is recognised by them?!

That's the first place that I would look, seeing as it's the CIC who will be assessing your application... if the CIC say that they don't recognise it, then you cannot use it.


----------



## shivendrachoubey (Feb 22, 2016)

thank you for your reply. I checked CES and WES. they don't accept Sikkim Manipal credentials. Not sure about ICAS. I want to know if anyone in this forum has received positive result from ICAS for Sikkim Manipal University.


----------



## shivendrachoubey (Feb 22, 2016)

one more question, do i need to have a degree in my occupation field to get a job in canada? I believe it mandatory to have education in the same field as your occupation. I am working in IT however my education was in science bachelors of science. would that make any difference?


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

shivendrachoubey said:


> one more question, do i need to have a degree in my occupation field to get a job in canada? I believe it mandatory to have education in the same field as your occupation.



No. Lots of people, myself included, work in fields that do not match up to their education.





> I am working in IT however my education was in science bachelors of science. would that make any difference?


One can earn a Bachelor of Science in computers. Regardless of which field of science you studied, it doesn't matter.


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

shivendrachoubey said:


> thank you for your reply. I checked CES and WES. they don't accept Sikkim Manipal credentials. Not sure about ICAS. I want to know if anyone in this forum has received positive result from ICAS for Sikkim Manipal University.



If the 'university' you attended is not deemed to be sufficiently rigorous for recognition by WES then it is doubtful that other bodies will recognize it.

Regular Indian universities do not always meet Canadian standards so why would your 'university' be accepted if it is so sub-standard?


----------

